# Berlin Bait Shops



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Just to let you know Les's Is closed due to bad weather I didnt know the weather could get inside the building lol. Anyway [email protected] on 224 doesnt close for any weather we are open 7 days 7 to 9 and our minnoows are 50 cents cheaper a dozen we will also have shiners on Thursday hope to see you all there you can call us at 330 519 6668


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I didn't want to get into this, but I see you keep making jabs at Les's.(5-6 at last count) How many tournaments do you sponsor? I know Martha(Les's) sponsors ours and others and our quite hospitable also. Good people with a good reputation and many years in the buisness. I also know when I go in for 2 dozen minnows, I generally walk out with 4 to 5 dozen, not bad.... Since I haven't visited your shop, how many boats can fit in your turnaround, I'm assuming you do have one, right?


----------



## benpecc1 (Sep 2, 2008)

oooohhhhh yeeeaaa


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Didnt mean to offend anyone I apologize to anyone who is I agree they are nice people maybe I'll see you some day snake and yes I have a boat turn around


----------



## owner89883 (May 18, 2008)

I have been to both Les's and A&C. I had no problem with my boat at A&C, I have never had my boat at Les"s and probably wont. I felt when I was at Les's Spending my money , That I was bothering the. I have had the same reception more than once. When I go to Berlin I will be taking my hard earned money to A&C.!$


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey thanks a million let me know next time your in the minnows are on me and once again I apologize to les's customers maybe I'll see you all someday like early spring or late fall or hardwater


----------



## jeremyswallace (Jan 31, 2009)

i have also got a cold feeling at les where is a&c located do you charge to launch a boat and how much is it if you do


----------



## owner89883 (May 18, 2008)

A&C is on the east side of the causeway. They aren't on the water and it would be really tough to launch from there Lol. I launched from the public ramps on (oh crap what is the name of the road? Its the road you have to turn on to go to les's but you go down further to the ramp)!$


----------



## owner89883 (May 18, 2008)

75slick we were in about a month ago. I had a purple Dakota (company truck I wouldnt own it) with a 12 footer and you ask me if we were rowing because I had my trolling moting in the boat and not mounted while I was towing.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm holding out for the bait shop that gives you that warm fuzzy feeling inside. One that remembers your birthday and has complimentary popcorn and a puppet show for the kids. 
Or how bout I just give the nice lady 7 or 8 bucks and launch with a big bucket full of minnows.


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

That works when the weather is fair how about late fall walleye what then Hey owner how was your minnow count 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## owner89883 (May 18, 2008)

Minnow count was great!$


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

low class 75 slick i will never go to your place ever


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

wow thanks guys I'm out later


----------



## allspecies (Sep 10, 2004)

The trip to Berlin from cleveland is a long one. While I love to fish the lake, I like to have an accurate report before making the drive. Over the past week, I have seen misleading reports by the competing baitshop about the quality of the fishing down there. I am fortunate enough to have Les's # and can count on an ACCURATE report when I call. She has told me several times not to bother!!! It saves me a lot of time and $$ and I appreciate it. I dont need to have my back rubbed by a bait shop owner, just honesty and quality bait.


----------



## tyrus3k (Feb 24, 2008)

I remember when people actually used this web site to talk about fishing...


----------



## walleyewonder (Mar 26, 2006)

Please keep it on fishing!


----------



## fireman2028 (Mar 24, 2008)

lets stop all the b.s. about who is better and who isn't. I have used les's and i am gonna use the other one as well. It just depends where i am feeling that day. So lets stop all the damn bitching and fighting on here and lets get to talkin about fishing. i have been watching these threads the past couple month's and seems like there has been way to much fighting and not enough talk about fishing on here. So let's start talkin about fishing and stop the fighting folk


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Bonner Rd.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Was looking to ask for directions to berlin from I-76W. I know the lake goes under 224, but what direction is it from 76?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

south, chaunc. Get off at SR 534 exit. Turn left ( thats south ) and go straight through the traffic light. Keep going south until you reach SR 224. Turn right on 224 and another 3-4 miles you are there on the causeway.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks papa. I was there one time last year. I put in at Les's. Are they open yet?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

yes they are open. Let me know what day , might be able to meet up with ya.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Chaunce,
Were you there (Berlin)this past Saturday? I saw a truck and trailer at the public launch with PA plates and was telling my buddy(he's not a member here) that I wondered if it was you...?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

snake69 said:


> Chaunce,
> Were you there (Berlin)this past Saturday? I saw a truck and trailer at the public launch with PA plates and was telling my buddy(he's not a member here) that I wondered if it was you...?


Wasn't me. I'm hoping to get there before May. I have a OGF hat in my window and a couple stickers on my boat.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

when you see the fish shivering ,you;ll know he;s there , FISH TREMBLE WHEN THEY HERE HIS NAME > [I just couldn;t resist]


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

Now that everyone has gotten the mud slinging out of the way, anyone have a report? Lake still down? Looking at possibly heading that way Sunday. Prefer Crappie, but can jig/troll up some Eye's. Not looking for spots, have enough marked, but just some numbers.

As a commissioned salesman, degrading your competitors does not gain you business. God gave you the drive and ambition to open your own location, treat your customers with the greatest respect and in time God will provide.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> when you see the fish shivering ,you;ll know he;s there , FISH TREMBLE WHEN THEY HERE HIS NAME > [I just couldn;t resist]


Aw comeon now Jim. Those fish dont know me over there. Guess i'll have to introduce myself to em tho.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

The lake is actually only about 4-5 inches down from summer pool. (1024.7) As for eyes, I would give the main lake a good trollin. The walleye are still quite deep. This nice weather and the water going up might move them shallow real soon tho. But, they're not there yet!!


----------

